# Stena to Ireland



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Trying to book up Stena for April. Got a price but then rang CC and they said that they haven't got Stena prices yet. Should be in on 12th Jan.
I was quoted £252 Stena Plus. but CC reckons they can do it cheaper. We will see tomorrow.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I've paid £185 for 14th -24th May this year on the Stena website.


Just checked on their site for April dates and the price is similar


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Oldskool said:


> I've paid £185 for 14th -24th May this year on the Stena website.
> 
> Just checked on their site for April dates and the price is similar


Yes I have found that but her indoors wants Stena Plus. It is £12.50 extra each way for some very comfortable seats and free eats and drinks.


----------

